# Rückführung von Umrichtern, die Sicherheitsgerichtet abgeschaltet werden.



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2012)

Zur Erweiterung meiner Frage hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....er-drahtgebunden-sein-oder-geht-es-auch-ander

Wenn ich FU's habe die eine Sichere Abschaltung haben, dieses auch Endsprechend den
Hersteller Anweisungen richtig verschaltete. Wie sieht das mit einer Rückführung aus, ich
habe bei den gängigen Herstellern ja keine rückführung um eine Diagnose machen zu können,
wie ich es bei einen normalen Schütz hätte. 

Brauche ich das nicht?

Wie beschriebe ich das später in meiner Sicherheitsdokumentation?

Wie gehe ich vor, wenn ich das in Sistema oder Pascall berechnen möchte?


----------



## Matze001 (9 Juli 2012)

Ich kann dir erzählen wie eine Anlage aussieht die ich kenne:

Schutztür anforderung -> Sicherer Halt der Antriebe wird angefordert.
Nach einer Zeit X (in der Safety-SPS) wird die Tür freigegeben.

Bei bestimmten Antrieben (z.B. großer Fräser mit hoher Drehzahl) wird noch eine Stillstandsüberwachung eingesetzt.


Ich denke aber mal das man sowas nicht pauschal beantworten kann, das hängt wieder vom Anwendungsfall und der resultierenden Risikobeurteilung ab.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2012)

Anders Marcel, hättest du einen Antrieb den du über zwei Schütze einschaltest, würdest du
über Hilfskontakte die Schütze zu deinen Sicherheitsabschaltung rückführen. Jetzt tausche
mal die Schütze gegen einen FU der eine sichere Abschaltung hat, ohne eine ehöhung der
Drehzahl oder Leistung.  Jetzt ist doch dein Diagnosedeckungsgrad futsch, es muss ja nicht
immer ein Fräser dahinter stehen.


----------



## Matze001 (9 Juli 2012)

Okay da gebe ich dir recht!

Aber vermutlich verhält es sich bei den Umrichtern wie bei den Robotern.
Wenn das (sichere) Freigabesignal nicht da ist, tut sich nichts. Im Zweifel steht die
Andienung und ist damit "sicher".

(Meine Gedankenspiele, Richtigkeit nicht garantiert)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2012)

Marcel ich sehe das genauso, aber wie erzähle ich das Glaubhaft meinen Kollegen?

Hallo Safety, übernehmen Sie....!


----------



## Matze001 (9 Juli 2012)

Okay warum willst du den Umrichter überwachen? 
Ich denke eher er überwacht deine Safety-SPS.

Es ist zweikanalig, du schaltest mit Relais die Kontakte des Umrichters.
Querschluss, Kurzschluss etc erkennt der Umrichter und schaltet sicher ab.
Unterbrechung natürlich auch.

Das du bei Dingen wie nachlaufenden Fräsern weiter gucken musst ist klar, aber die reine Betrachtung des "Energielos" machens bzw. des Sicheren Haltes sind meiner Meinung nach damit erledigt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo Helmut,

also ich sehe das so:

Ein Schütz hat keinen PL, nur einen B10d-Wert. Deshalb musst Du eine Schützkombination aus 2 Schützen
nehmen, einen Rückführkreis verdrahten und hast dann z.B. PLd.
Tauscht Du die Schützkombination durch ein PNOZ mit PLd aus, brauchst Du auch keinen Rückführkreis.
Ebenso bei einem sicheren FU mit PLd. 

So mal sehen, was Dieter dazu sagt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## m.adler (10 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mal einen anderen Ansatz mit ins Spiel bringen...

Erhalte ich vom Hersteller einen PFHd Wert mit entsprechender Kategorie so muss/kann ich davon ausgehen, dass Vorsichtsmassnahmen innerhalb des Gerätes zur Fehleranalyse und -anhäufung der jeweiligen Kat entsprechen. Daraus ergibt sich mit der Forderung für PLr = e & Kat. = 4 , das zwingend eine Rückführung vorzusehen ist. Eine Fehleranhäufung innerhalb des Umrichters wird nicht erkannt- es kann ja durchaus sein, dass ein Kanal im Umrichter defekt ist und der Umrichter in den sicheren Zustand fällt - Sicherheitsfunktion wird erfüllt.

Reicht hier die Rückmeldung über z.B. die Anzeige des Umrichters aus ? Was wäre wenn der Fehler (der ja nur auf dem Umrichter angezeigt wird) durch einfaches Aus- und Wiedereinschalten der Spannung resettet wird ?

Was wäre mit PL=d & Kat.=3 ? Hier steht die Forderung, dass ein Fehler nicht zum Verluist der Sicherheitsfunktion führt - dies wäre mit dem oben beschriebenen Szenario erfüllt. Jedoch wird eine Anhäufung von Fehler im Umrichter nicht erkannt.
Bin ich damit aus dem Schneider wenn ich keine Rückführung des Umrichters habe / nutze ?
Wäre solcheine Lösung überhaupt "Stand der Technik" ?


----------



## Safety (10 Juli 2012)

Hallo,ja wie fange ich an?
Also wir kennen alle die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und die zum PL gehörenden Parameter,die da sind Kategorie, MTTFd (B10d, B10), T10d, DCavg, CCF, Systematische Fehler, Software.
Jetzt kann man diese Parameter mit Standardbauteilen erfüllen oder mit Zertifizierten und/oder Baumustergeprüften System. Beispiel wie oben Schütze, also wir entwerfen eine SF mit den Aktoren Schütze diese sollen eine Energietrennung erreichen. Also müssen wir hier die Parameter Kategorie erfüllen und dann den entsprechenden MTTFd erreichen, da ein Schütz ein verschleißbehaftetes Bauteil ist muss man hier die Schalthaufigkeit pro Jahr schätzen, damit dann den MTTFd errechnen.
Wenn es dann eine mehrkanalige Struktur von Kategorie 2,3 oder 4 ist müssen wir den DC für jedes Bauteil ermitteln und dann den DCavg berechnen. Und eben so weiter bis man für die Struktur alle Parameter erfüllt hat.
Es gibt also Bauteile, Systeme die uns verschiedene Parameter schon vorgeben: 
Schütze, Pneumatikventile : B10, B10d
Elektronik, Hydraulikventile: MTTFd
Zertifizierte und/oder Baumustergeprüfte: Kategorie, PL
Also je nach Bauteilen muss man mehr oder weniger Parameter selbst ermitteln.So jetzt zu dem Umrichter dieser hat eine integrierte zertifizierte und Baumustergeprüfte Sicherheitsfunktion, also hat der Hersteller alles schon ermittelt und gibt in seinen Unterlagen genau vor wie man dieses Ziel (Kategorie, PL) erreichen kann. Wenn dieser jetzt angibt Kategorie 3 PLd dann muss ich genau das was in dem Datenblatt und Betriebsanleitung steht umsetzen! Dann habe ich für dieses Bauteil alles richtig gemacht, aber bitte genau lesen und Zertifikat zu den Unterlagen.

Aber dieser Umrichter muss auch noch andere Richtlinien erfüllen z.B. EMV. Hier geht man genau so vor genaues umsetzen der Angaben.Auch wenn der Hersteller schreibt Kategorie 4 PLe, dann ist dies möglich aber nur unter Einhaltung der Angaben.

Anmerkung: oft steht da auch ein besonders Kabel vom Sicherheitsrelais zu den STO Eingängen geschirmt mit Erdung oder man schreibt nur in gemeinsamen Gehäusen nach DIN EN-60204-1 also Fehlerausschluss.


----------



## Safety (10 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
noch was vergessen:
Es gibt auch Servoverstärker und/oder Umrichter mit Rückführung.


----------



## Tommi (10 Juli 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Servoverstärker und/oder Umrichter mit Rückführung.



...echt, von welcher Firma...?...ROFLMAO

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juli 2012)

Er meint bestimmt Siemens


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juli 2012)

noch einmal zu dem was m.Adler aufgeführt hat, wenn der FU gestört ist, kann man das doch über einen
Meldekontakt zur Anzeige bringen und dann endsprechend reagieren?!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Juli 2012)

Es ist bestimmt kein Fehler, sich ein Stück mehr Sicherheit zu holen. Einen Meldekontakt auszuwerten um die Abschalt-Reaktion des Umrichters plausibel zu prüfen finde ich grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Das würde ich aber nicht in die Sicherheits-Betrachtung mit einbeziehen. Schließlich ist das "nur" ein Schaltrelais im FU oder ein Bussignal. Verglichen mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten bei der Schützvariante würde ich das nicht als bewährte Technik betrachten.


----------



## Tommi (11 Juli 2012)

das schadet bestimmt nicht. Man kann dann vielleicht den DC-Wert etwas tunen, wenn man das 
braucht, um über den Berg zu kommen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Maxit (13 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe so einen Anwendungsfall auch schon gehabt. Sowohl mit als auch ohne Rückmeldung an die Sicherheitssteuerung.
Es geht auch ohne, da der Servo / FU für sich eine Diagnosemöglichkeit der Fehler hat (und in einen sicheren Zustand gebracht wird).
Gehen wir jetzt davon aus, dass er der Kategorie entsprechend 2-kanalig und nur innerhalb eines Schaltschranks von einer Sicherheits-SPS oder Relais mit Pl e angesteuert wird, sehe ich kein Problem den Pl für das Gesamtsystem zu erreichen.


Gruß,

Maxit


----------



## m.adler (17 Juli 2012)

Hallo Maxit,
für PL = e wird es zwingend notwendig sein, ein Rückmeldung des Umrichters zu erhalten.
Ich gebe dir recht, dass das System in einen sicheren Zustand fällt, jedoch kann ich eine Anhäufung von Fehlern im Umrichter nicht dedektieren. Somit benötige ich zwingend für jeden Kanal eine eigenständige Rückmeldung, oder eine entsprechende Busmitteilung die ich in der sicheren SPS auswerten kann.

Gruß
M. Adler


----------

